# Spotting 1+week after period



## guestmama9944 (Jun 3, 2007)

What's that about? It's happened the last 4 months. Not using any bc. Not having sex (newly singled - may have something to do with it







) and not pregnant. But it's been 5-7 days after my period is over (so CD 8-13) and I never, ever have a 28 day cycle. Mine are actually all over the place - last month's was non-ovulatory. I just recently started temping and the spotting that cycle was definately not ovulatory (spotted day 8 and 9 - ovulated day 18).

Maybe some mild cramping, but usually just spotting. Starting to worry.


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think you need to worry (easier said that done, right?) but spotting could signal a hormone imbalance... I think it's worth a call to the doctor. They can probably just do a blood test to rule out a lot of things.

Some women are just spotters. Do you notice you have spotting after DTD? That is pretty common. It happens when the cervix gets bumped. It doesn't mean there is a thing wrong, though.


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good advice from MyZymurgy, about getting a blood test done. I am waiting to get one, to rule out if I am experiencing a hormonal imbalance. I have the same symptoms and am suspecting that I am low on progesterone. We'll see.


----------

